# Kitten Pen/Birthing Boxes etc



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi ya

I am just looking into different kitten pens and birthing boxes etc and just wondered what you all used? Can you share any pics with me?

I have a dog crate but decided against using this now and so im looking at other options. I do have a couple in mind that have been recommended to me but would like to know what you use just out of curiosity please. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Quite like these, below. (You might need to scroll around a bit to find the actual photos) They will also make any size/shape/specification to order. They're made by a cat breeder so they tend to understand the little things, design wise, that make life easier!

https://www.facebook.com/AwesomeKittenPens

As a less expensive, more cheap 'n' cheerful option these have been sold for a while on Ebay. A couple of friends have them and they do the job with a bit of lino underneath.

4&apos; x 3&apos; kitten/cat/Ferret run/pen/house | eBay

You've probably already Googled 'Penthouse Pens'. They're very popular with breeders, being incredibly sturdy, easily moveable and you can hose them down. I don't particularly like the industrial look but have (nearly) been tempted on a few occasions.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I use a large cardboard box - the sort that Zooplus deliver two huge packs of cat litter in. I line it with a puppy pad and fleece, and it has a small hold cut in the end for my cat to come & go. I can fold the flaps back to check on them all. As the kittens grow I cut the hole bigger to let more light in, eventually it's low enough for them to come & go over.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you!!

I have looked at the penthouse ones! They are great but very expensive lol! 

I quite like the look of the ebay one and i like the cardboard box that you mentioned on the Purrsonel Touch website!

I will have a nosey at the Facebook ones


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to use dog crates and these worked well but then I was able to get my hands on Rhampaws kittening pens and I think they are wonderful. I've fitted CCTV so the Queen's don't realise I'm watching them. Unfortunately Rhampaws haven't been made for years but very occasionally they come up for sale secondhand. Cardboard boxes are great but I'm not sure I'd be paying what they are asking for them from personal touch!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

£20 for a cardboard box?  It's pretty much the same size as the one I have that litter was delivered in, and that one was free.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Like OS I just use a large cardboard box and put puppy pads and blankets in. Kittens are always born in one of our bedrooms. I wouldn't like the idea of a cage or proper pen, the girls like to be able to come and go as they please  

Once they are big enough to climb out of the box, they are usually big enough to join the rest of the household in the living room, otherwise they just have free run of the bedroom for a couple of extra weeks.

The beauty of boxes are that they are cheap and easily replaced once wrecked and I always use a new one for each new litter.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> £20 for a cardboard box?  It's pretty much the same size as the one I have that litter was delivered in, and that one was free.


Daft price isn't it? It is a lovely cardboard box though


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Daft price isn't it? It is a lovely cardboard box though


ha ha thats what i thought lol!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I cut the hole in the short end of my boxes, and once I know things are OK a few days after they are delivered I trim the height at the other end so I can slide it partly under the sideboard. I would hate to trim something that cost me £20!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I have looked at the penthouse ones! They are great but very expensive lol!
> 
> ...


We have a penthouse,its the mansion one so it can be used as double or single.Iv found that kittens fit happily enough up until about 4 to 5 weeks depending on litter size.

They dont have to cost the earth you can pick them up second hand quite cheap.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I was fortunate that my late, ex father-in-law was a cabinet maker and made me a few lovely birthing boxes that still look as good years later, having been made waterproof/wipeable in the interim years. That said, you still can't beat a good, sturdy cardboard box particularly if you're limited for storage space of permanent boxes. I personally like them to be completely enclosed (i.e. with a lid) and my only problem usually is finding something of a suitable size and shape... especially since flat screens replaced the massive old square CRT TV's!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have two Penthouse kittening pens .. Deep wide one with open top for mum and a standard one ... Birth I use a plastic large storage box then move them into the kittening pen when older and on the move .. About 5-6 weeks they have free run of the kittening room or our hallway.. Buy 10 weeks they are sleeping with me .lol . My big penthouse is permanently up but we do have a big hallway


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> We have a penthouse,its the mansion one so it can be used as double or single.Iv found that kittens fit happily enough up until about 4 to 5 weeks depending on litter size.
> 
> They dont have to cost the earth you can pick them up second hand quite cheap.
> 
> View attachment 151748


My big penthouse was new so cost a fortune , but the smaller one I picked for £20


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Cosmills said:


> My big penthouse was new so cost a fortune , but the smaller one I picked for £20


wow sounds like you got a bargain there!! Im gonna keep my eye out lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

kellyrich said:


> wow sounds like you got a bargain there!! Im gonna keep my eye out lol


Don't think they knew what they had tbh ... They used it for a puppy .. Good clean that's all it needed .. It's taken me a few years to collect bits and bobs .. Think I have everything now lol

Local swops and sales sites


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

My birthing box was a cardboard box. The kittening pen as one of those awesome flexi panels. I was very pleased with it as my DH made it but it looked very decent!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a rhampaws kittening box & a rhampaws penthouse kitten pen. Love them!!


----------

